# Diablo cd key!



## Tandmuis (Mar 2, 2008)

I really like playing diablo and want to play online but the cd key inside the case is invalid but I got a serial on the net but cant connect on battle.net with it:upset:

1. Why do they put invalid serials in the case?
2. Where can I get a valid key?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the game manufacturer for a new CD key. They will require proof of purchase.

The sites where you go to for serials and cracks are known to be unsafe, so any files you download from there (keygens, zipped cracks, etc) are suspicious and can potentially damage your computer.


*Forum Rules*


> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------



## Tandmuis (Mar 2, 2008)

I have tried to contact blizzard SA but thier phone number does not work and emails are sent back to me! Gotta love SA!


----------



## Yakimaki (Mar 6, 2008)

Try using the website. I never give a gaming company the courtesy of a phone call because they usually dont do crap.


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

You can buy ones off websites like www.lewt.com and www.d2legit.com if you cannot get throught to blizzard


----------

